# Old Stereo - CD Release Party @ Irene's Pub in Ottawa



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

My band Old Stereo's CD Release Party is on Saturday January 12th @ Irene's Pub in Ottawa.

Tickets are $10 at the door. Get there early as this show will sell out for sure.

https://www.facebook.com/events/489416461102566/


Here's a "making of" video of our Crossed the Line EP. Like what you hear? Come on down and party with us on January 12th!

http://youtu.be/w0U16cfJy5U


Cheers.
Shaun


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ottawa people, this show will sell out for sure so make sure to get there early!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on the nice little write-up in the paper, Phil! Best of luck with the CD release.

Mark


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Mark!


captainbrew aka Shaun from Old Stereo


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought you were Phil! Did they caption the pictures wrong, or are you Shaun and it was Phil who came over to my place?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry Shaun, 
There was no way I could get there before 9:00PM and watching the posts on FB I decided to stay home. It's unfortunate that Irene's only has a 104 person capacity. 
Oh well, maybe next gig...


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> Sorry Shaun,
> There was no way I could get there before 9:00PM and watching the posts on FB I decided to stay home. It's unfortunate that Irene's only has a 104 person capacity.
> Oh well, maybe next gig...


Yeah it was a sell out as of 8:30pm. Could have sold at least 160 tickets. Great venue and had a great time but in a perfect world we would have played a larger venue. Some more shows coming up soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Congrats on the nice little write-up in the paper, Phil! Best of luck with the CD release.
> 
> Mark


Came here to say the same thing! I saw the little blurb in The Citizen. Nice work guys.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Ian!
We had a great time. We'll be announcing some more Ottawa shows VERY soon.




iaresee said:


> Came here to say the same thing! I saw the little blurb in The Citizen. Nice work guys.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Couldn't get out due to prior stuff. Congrats on the CD and hope to catch you guys the next time.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Our next show is Saturday Jan. 26th @ The Rainbow in Ottawa. We're opening for an awesome soul/R&B artist named Patrick Lehman.
https://www.facebook.com/events/492872477422074/


----------

